# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  مشکل راست چین در VFP 7

## Mohammad_Mnt

برنامه ای نوشتم که از لسیت باکس استفاده می کنه . در ویندوز 98 راست چین درست کار می کنه ولی در اکس پی همه ی آیتم ها چپ چین میشه !!!
RighToLeft هم .T. می کنم ولی فرقی نداره !!!!

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

حالم داره از ویژوال فاکس و فارسی نوشتن و ... به هم می خوره  :x  :x  :x

----------


## Afshinpour

آقا حالت از ایکس پی به هم بخوره.

بعدش هم به جای ویژوال فاکس پروی 7   از ویژوال فاکس 6  (ویژوال استودیو 6) با سرویس پک 5 استفاده کن ! 

من تا الان توی جماعت برنامه نویس این طرف آب !!!  ندیدم که محض نمومه یکی از ویندوز ایکس پی استفاده کنه!!

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

اگه یکی که از برنامه من استفاده می کنه اکس پی داشته باشه چی ؟  :?

----------


## Afshinpour

امکان نداره که همچین مشکلی راه حل نداشته باشه. محاله چون همه اینها از پلات فورمهای میکروسافت هستند و با هم کامپتیبل. منتها شرمنده اخلاق ورزشیت که من از فارسی نوشتن هیچی سرم نمیشه.

این مشکل رو هم نمیتونم جایی مطرح کنم وگرنه خودت بیا و این نیوز رو به آوت لوک اضافه کن ببین چند صد هزار سوال و جواب راجع به فاکس پرو میبینی؟

از ورژن داس تا ورژن 8 و اکتیو فاکس پرو پیچ.  دوباره نگی آلمانی بود میدونم فقط لیستشو بخون و کف کن >     news.dfpug.de   

 :wink:

----------


## rahman2194

برای استفاده از امکانات Right To Left باید در regional and language setting  زبان عربی را 

نیز اضافه کنید.                http://www.microsoft.com/middleeast/...ualfoxpro.aspx

----------


## binyaz2003

Sunday 27 April 2003

 :متفکر:  

Thursday 02 February 2006

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

ببین اینقدر توی فاکس دست و پا نزنید من هم 2 سال وقتم رو تلفش کردم 3 ماه زدم تو سی شارپ و اس کیو ال از اون 2 سال الان بیشتر چیز بلدم برنامه بفروش خفن هم نوشتم فروختم دست از سر فاکس بردارید

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام


اولا اگر اون دو سال نبود شاید ۳ ماه شما ۶ سال می شد! چرا؟ چونکه من هر وقت یه چیز می خوام طراحی کنم اول توی یک زبان ساده و بعد توی زبان پیچیده تبدیلش می کنم.


ثانیاْ شما اگر فاکس پرو را کامل بلد باشید هیچ کم نخواهید آورد. این مشکل من و شماست که فاکس را زیاد بلد نیستیم نه مشکل فاکس.

----------


## binyaz2003

:تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## پدرخوانده

با تشکر از آقای رضا توکل
با توجه به صحبت آقای علی کلاهدوزان (که فکر کنم نام های کاربری دیگه ای هم داشته باشند) بسیار نا امید کننده بود 
و البته از این تیپ طرزفکرها نیز متاسفانه بسیار است 
لیکن واقعا برای خودم نیز مدتی سؤال شده بود که چرا این قدر جو منفی علیه فاکس (چه در زمان داس) و حتی حالا زیاد است؟!
در حالت کلی پاسخی که به نظر خودم رسید این بود که از آنجا که به راحتی می توان وارد محیط فاکس شد خوب هر کسی به راحتی به آن مشغول شده و پس از مدتی به علت دادن خروجی های (برنامه های) نادرست و مشکل دار باعث ایجاد خرابی نام فاکس شده (مخصوصا این حالت در زمان سیستم عامل داس بسیار متداول بود) و به علت مسلط نبودن کامل به محیط برنامه نویسی فاکس (مدیریت حافظه, خطا, ارتباط با سایر برنامه و دیتابیس ها و....) زود دلسرد شده و یا کلا زده می شدند (وعلاوه بر اینکه خود بصورت قطره قطره (فرد به فرد) باعث ایجاد این جو منفی می شدند.
ولی واقعا دوست دارم نظر سایر دوستان را نسبت به این موضوع بدانم؟!!!
به نظر من در قیاس با وی بی (سوای بحث دات نتش) بسیار برتر است ؟ 
خوب معمولا کاربران وی بی به ابزار مایکروسافتی ویندوز معمولا می نازند که خوب این ابزار توسط فاکس نیز قابل اتصال است؟
و یا داشتن دیتابیس داخلی که برتر از اکسس است ؟
و یا داشتن امکان اتصال به دیتابیس اینجنین های دیگر همچون sql-server ,mysql و...
و یا ...
در قیاس با دلفی (خودم را می گم) معمولا پروژه ایی را با فاکس انجام می دم خیلی سریعتر به جواب می رسه (از لحاظ زمانی) تا دلفی ؟
هر چند اگر از دیتابیس پیش فرض دلفی (پاراداکس) استفاده کنی به نظر من واقعا برای فاکس بهتر؟ 
مگر اینکه سراغ دیتابیس های دیگری همچون dbisam و یا easytable بری که خوب اونها یک چیز دیگه هستند.
ولی سوالی نسبت به قیاس با برنامه سی شارپ که دوستمون مطرح کرده برایم بوجود آمد.
تا اونجایی که می دونم (که البته شاید دانسته های من کامل نباشه) سی شارپ جزء زبانهای سری دات نت هست و از این سری زبانهای بیشتر برای تولید سایت ها و یا به صورت کلی برنامه های webbase استفاده می شه؟ و معمولا برنامه نویسانش بیشتر از دیتابیس sqlserver استفاده می کنند 
خوب با توجه به این توضیحات شما چطور می تونید برنامه های کاربردی تحت ویندوز بصورت تک کاربره تولید کنید (توجه داشته باشید که بسیاری از مصرف کنندگان برنامه های ما بخواهند در سیستم های شخصی (نه شبکه و ...) از برنامه استفاده کنند) (با توجه به نوع برنامه ما)
البته این نکته را نیز درنظر بگیرید که برای اجرای برنامه های دات نت نیازمند وجود یک سری برنامه ها  بر روی سیستم کاربر باشد (.net framework .or. iis .or. ....) که خوب بصورت پیش فرض اینها در سیستم کاربر نصب نیستند و نیاز به نصب این ها به هنگام setup برنامه خوب هستید که خود این داستان مفصلی است (که هنوز کاربران بسیاری در نحوه استفاده از installshield v11 (که ساپورت دات نت) را دارد مشکل دارند)
و همچنین هم دردسر در نصب برنامه sqlserver (حتی بصورت کلاینت) در سیستم کاربر می باشد.
حال با توجه این توصیفات و سوای بحث زمان یادگیری برنامه نویسی(چرا که به نظر من برای یک برنامه نویس زبان مهم نیست بلکه تسلط به منطق برنامه نویسی مهم است والا در اکثر زبانها ابزار و کدها مشابه هستند یعنی یک شخص برنامه نویس مسلط به منطق و پایه برنامه نویسی به راحتی می تونید سکو و زبان برنامه نویسی خود را عوض کند)  شما قضاوت کنید کدام برتر است؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

مسئله سر بلد بودن یا نبودن نیست من ادعایی ندارم . فاکس رو هم خیلی دوست دارم . ولی مسئله اینه که فاکس پرو را خود ماکروسافت فلج کرده عمدا . ولی در مورد راست به چپ شدن کافی است arabic uae را یکبار به لیست زبانها اضافه کنید و بعد هم حتی پاکش کنید همه چیز درست می شه

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

ببخشید که دو تا تاپیک پشت سر هم دادم . در جواب آقای پدر خوانده برای استفاده از sql نیازی به نصب sql رو سیستمهای استفاده کننده نیست . نیازی که نصب iis برای برنامه های ویندوزی نیست اما کلا اگه مشگلات فاکس حل بشه من به گور عمم بخندم برم سراغ سی شارپ . فاکس حرف نداره . ولی همیم right to left برای خودش دردسره . در ضمن مشگل شرکتها هستند که برنامه های فاکس رو قبول نمی کنن . خلاصه کاش فاکس رو ماکروسافت نخریده بود .

----------


## پدرخوانده

منظور من استفاده از دستورات sql نبود (والا که الان اکثر زبانها دستورات sql  (select quary langauge) (زبان پرس و جو) را ساپورت می کنند  بلکه منظورم دیتابیس اینجنین ms-sql بود
(که فکر نکنم بتونید بدون نصب آن بتونید از برنامه تون استفاده کنید)
در رابطه با بحث زبان C#‎  نیز تا اونجایی که می دونم جزء زبانهای سری دات نت هست و برای نصب آن حتما باید دات نت فریم ورک نصب باشد 
ونکته دیگر اینکه بنده تصورم بر این بود که برنامه های تحت وب را بصورت تحت ویندوز استفاده می کنید (جهت برنامه نویسی با دات نت) (یعنی برای برنامه های بزرگ نه بصورت تک کاربره و...) (بخاطر این بود که عرض کردم نیاز به وجود iis  برای این کار هست)
(چرا که خود بنده خیلی وقتها برای پروژه های بزرگ و تحت شبکه از پی اچ پی و مای اس کی ال اینکار را می کنم) (مخصوصا وقتی که قرار است در آینده برنامه بصورت تحت وب نیز ارائه شود) 
و اگر دقت کرده باشید چندی قبل نیز بحثی بود برسر قابل دسترس بودن سورس برنامه های سری دات که آقای بابک زواری ابزاری را جهت جلوگیری از این کار ارائه کرده بودند
که متاسفانه هنوز برای نسخه 2 دات نت هنوز راه حلی ارائه نشده است 
(البته امیدوارم شما این ضعف را با دیکامپایل کردن فاکس قیاس نکنید که برای آن نیز از خود ریفاکس بصورت براند (البته فعلا بصورت موقت) می توانید استفاده کنید)
و در رابطه با ضعفی که نسبت به  right to left نیز مطرح کردید دقت داشته باشید که تمامی برنامه های فارسی نیاز به این تنظیم دارند (البته تغییر آن به زبان فارسی) پس یک بحث عمومی است و راجع به تبدیل آن به زبان عربی یکی از دوستان همین بخش برنامه نصبی برای این منظور ارائه داده اند که این کار را تبدیل می کنند (هم بصورت تک فایل اجرایی جهت تغییر این کار و هم بصورت برنامه جداگانه مشابه برنامه اینستال شیلد) 
و باز هم اگر اصرار بر عدم استفاده از این برنامه نصب و یا پیاده سازی مشابه بقیه زبانها باشید می تونید از ابزار fm20 که آقای رضا توکل راهنمای استفاده از آن را در این بخش قرار داده اند استفاده کنید
و در رابطه با قبولی برنامه های نوشته شده با فاکس توسط افراد یا شرکتها و یا ... این بحث بستگی به خود برنامه نویس دارد که امکانات و ابزارهای برنامه را چگونه طراحی کند (چرا که به قول یکی از بچه ها همین بخش زبان برنامه نویسی به کاربر ربطی ندارد بلکه امکانات و قدرت برنامه را باید چک کند) و در کل راجع به این مقوله نیز پیشنهاد می کنم درصورت استفاده از ابزارها و آبجکت های عمومی ویندوز همچون treeview,flexgrid,reportlistner or crystal report و یا اسکین های مختلف ,... (البته بسته به نوع برنامه و امکانات و قابلیت های آن) برنامه خود را از جهت ظاهر و امکانات با نسخه های خشک و ... که خروجی ساده فاکس هستند , کمی تغییر دهید (یقینا در نظر کاربران و یا مشتریان تاثیرگذار خواهد بود)

و نهایت امر تمامی این مباحث و مشکلات را با امکانات و ابزارهای ساده خود فاکس قیاس کنید چرا که به هر حال هر زبانی برای خود معایب و مزایایی دارد و همانطور که قبلا هم گفتم متاسفانه هنوز جو منفی بسیاری علیه فاکس وجود دارد و به قول شما کاش مایکروسافت فاکس را نخریده بود. (چرا که باز به نقل یکی از بچه های همین بخش افزایش قدرت فاکس شاید از لحاظی به نفع خود مایکروسافت نباشد (جهت برتری بر سایر محصولات مایکروسافت) چون به هر حال محصولی اصل و نسب داری برای مایکروسافت نمی باشد (تا اونجایی که یادم می یاد فاکس از ابتدا متعلق به شرکتی به نام فاکس استیت بود که مایکروسافت آن را خرید)

----------

